# Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG & externe Antenne ?



## redneb (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Notebook eine Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG und möchte gerne eine externe Antenne anschließen.

In der Produktbeschreibung (http://www.intel.com/network/connectivity/resources/doc_library/tech_brief/2200BG_ProdBrief.pdf) habe ich gesehen dass die Karte einen Hirose U.FL-R-SMT und U.FL-LP-066 Anschluss hat. Wenn ich mir die externen Antennen in den gängigen Läden angucke, sehe ich keine mit diesen beiden Anschlüssen.

Kann mir bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Hab leider null Erfahrung mit Antennen.

Danke


----------

